# Cats & Betta fish



## finnfinnfriend

My two favorite types of pets are cats and betta fish. I think this could be a problem, because cats like to kill small things and eat fish. Lol and betta fish are small and fish. 

I would like to have both at one time some day, because I want to have betta fish and cats my whole life. I can't have a cat now, but when I move I will get one.

So what I was wondering, was if there are any cases out there where your cat doesn't realize that your betta exists? Thats the most I can hope for when I get a cat...Or is there a way I can make it so the cat leaves the fish alone or is unaware of it's existance? I really don't want to deal with murdered fish or broken aquarium equipment...


----------



## Saphira101

I have four cats, they all know that the bettas exist. (one of them tries to jump up onto the surface that my tanks are on). my solution is to make as little space for the cat to sit on the table/stand/dresser as possible. this usually discourages them.


----------



## BettaPirate

I have two small tanks and three cats. both tanks have a lid so that the cat cannot dip its paws in there. One of the boy cats doesn't even really care they are there, sometimes I'll catch him just kind of sitting on the floor watching them but usually he ignores them. The other boy cat doesn't so much care about the fish but wants to drink their water so I just keep my bedroom door closed when I am not around so he can't get to it and possibly knock it over, but so far he hasn't really touched them except to stick his nose up to the air hole. The girl cat LOVES to play with my VT! She will sit next to his tank and paw at the side when he swims by, he plays right back with her, it is hilarious! My CT just goes and hides from her because he doesn't want to play.

It is possible to have both fish and cats, you just have to make sure that:
1. the tank has a sturdy lid
2. the tank is big/heavy enough that the cat can't knock it over
3. watch the fish to make sure the cat's presence isn't stressing them out


----------



## eemmais

Well I don't have a cat but I have a dog who likes to attack/hunt things..... If the tank is heavily planted/decorated, maybe the cat won't notice the fish so much? Also make sure you have a very secure lid. You could also put them in a room and make sure your cat never goes in that room unsupervised. Like I said I don't have a cat but I think some of these things would help.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Ugh. I don't like the idea of a cat messing with my aquarium and acessories when I'm not looking...You think covering the tank with a sheet at night migut help?


----------



## eemmais

I bet it would. But I think the most important thing would be having a very secure lid.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Well my favorite lids are the glass ones, and I think that would be good. Since it is so flat, I feel like it would be hard for a cat to knock over. At least I hope it would :/


----------



## BettaPirate

It depends on the cat but all my cats LOVE to see what is under blankets, blinds, sheets ect. so depending on the cat that might make them more curious.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Uuurgh...well what about the glass tops?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

If the glass lids are flat, it may not be a good idea. For one, the fish would need air, and two, the cat might try to sit on it. My cat used to climb onto the dresser I had a fish tank on, and he would sit on TOP of the tank hood, even though it wasn't flat. Then he'd stare at me until I noticed and made him get down. But, I think he thought he was monkey or something, because he climbed on everything to get attention.

All cats are different though, and I've known cats that don't even notice the fish, or do notice the fish and leave them alone. My brother has a tank on a not so sturdy stand, and he has three cats and a big dog, and none of them bother the fish.


----------



## Fishybitty

I have 5 cats. The one female only cares about actually checking the fish out. She got on the black plastic lid once. Luckily it was sturdy enough. I actually posted this photo on another thread


----------



## registereduser

I have 9 cats at the moment only one wants to get on the tanks and try to get at the fish. I might have to use heavy duty tape to keep him from tipping the filters. He's a pain in the butt but I love him! The rest of my felines are content to sit in front and watch the fish swim. The glass is full of kitty snot :lol:


----------



## BettaPirate

sorry for the big picture, but she just likes to watch him she has never played with the heaters or anything like that and the new tank i have only has a flat top but it is only a 2.5 gallon so it is too small for her to sit on anyway.


----------



## Bluewind

I have a friend who has a cat and the fish loves her cat and her cat loves the fish! It's enrichment for them both. They watch each other and play "follow my paw" (fyi, get a glass tank! It wont show scratches :shock: ). It's all so cute. She puts a book or something on the hood so Scarlet can't get in. I'm sure someone here has a more perminant alternative than that (maybe using sealent to add a door latch?), but her way works for her. 

I remember when she moved the tank and Scarlet couldn't get to it. She pouted and the fish did too! She ended up going out and getting a kitty perch and putting it beside the tank and all was well with the world. You would have thought that she brought them food by how happy they got! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> If the glass lids are flat, it may not be a good idea. For one, the fish would need air, and two, the cat might try to sit on it. My cat used to climb onto the dresser I had a fish tank on, and he would sit on TOP of the tank hood, even though it wasn't flat. Then he'd stare at me until I noticed and made him get down. But, I think he thought he was monkey or something, because he climbed on everything to get attention.
> 
> All cats are different though, and I've known cats that don't even notice the fish, or do notice the fish and leave them alone. My brother has a tank on a not so sturdy stand, and he has three cats and a big dog, and none of them bother the fish.


I've had a glass top on my betta tank for the last 7 months and he can get air lol.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

BettaPirate said:


> sorry for the big picture, but she just likes to watch him she has never played with the heaters or anything like that and the new tank i have only has a flat top but it is only a 2.5 gallon so it is too small for her to sit on anyway.


Aww! I LOVE torties!


----------



## chardzard

i find young cat may be trouble when it come to fish but most older cat wont paw a betta out of a tank , i have seen young cat trying to hunt any thing even flies but they dont mess with my fish oh if u plan on giveing ur cat toys make sure it not a fish toy u dont want to give it any ideas j/k but cats love to clime flashing light can get them hyper


----------



## ThePearlFish

I actually was wondering about this too, because if I want a Dwarf Puffer Fish and his 5g would go on top of the kitchen counter most likely. I don't want my cats harassing it all the time. 

I almost fully trained them not to sit on top of the Bearded Dragon Tank though, which is sturdier, but I still worry on occasion if I one day turned that one into a fish tank.


----------



## Oldfishlady

I am a cat nut and fish/Betta nut...lol....I have 29 cats and 18 aquariums (_not counting the small tanks_) All or most of my aquarium are open top-my cats use some of the tanks to drink from and love to sit on the big filters I have on my big tanks to drink and watch the fish. I have never had any problems with the cats catching any fish from the tanks and the fish follow them around. I think the cats might feed them...lol...When the cats drink from the tanks I think they might drop trapped kibble bits in the tank and now the fish associate the cats with food...lol....It funny watching all the fish gather at the top when a cat approaches-drinking and sticking its paws in the water-especially on the lower rack with a tank full of Betta juvies. I have watched the fish jump and hit them a few times and the cat runs away-wondering what just happened...lol....
The only problem I have had with cats and tanks-is the cats knocking a small tank over. This has only happened a couple of times. 
On one they knocked over last year-I didn't find it until nearly 8 hours later and oddly enough the Betta was still alive and even went on the spawn a few weeks later. I don't normally name my fish since I have so many-but this guy was named "Lucky Hairy" since he was lucky and covered in cat hair....lol.....


----------



## registereduser

You really should write a book OFL :lol:


----------



## Hershey

You can also try Aluminium foil on the lid. I hear they don't like that material.


----------



## Hershey

And That's like the best story ever, OFL.


----------



## TaylerHill

I have a cat and two bettas. She knows they are there but I have their tanks on wall mounted shelves that she can't get to. She lays on my bed and watches them from across the room though. And when I clean the tanks in the bathroom sink she sits on the toilet lid and watches but never tries to get them. She is well behaved when it comes to the bettas.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Oldfishlady said:


> I am a cat nut and fish/Betta nut...lol....I have 29 cats and 18 aquariums (_not counting the small tanks_) All or most of my aquarium are open top-my cats use some of the tanks to drink from and love to sit on the big filters I have on my big tanks to drink and watch the fish. I have never had any problems with the cats catching any fish from the tanks and the fish follow them around. I think the cats might feed them...lol...When the cats drink from the tanks I think they might drop trapped kibble bits in the tank and now the fish associate the cats with food...lol....It funny watching all the fish gather at the top when a cat approaches-drinking and sticking its paws in the water-especially on the lower rack with a tank full of Betta juvies. I have watched the fish jump and hit them a few times and the cat runs away-wondering what just happened...lol....
> The only problem I have had with cats and tanks-is the cats knocking a small tank over. This has only happened a couple of times.
> On one they knocked over last year-I didn't find it until nearly 8 hours later and oddly enough the Betta was still alive and even went on the spawn a few weeks later. I don't normally name my fish since I have so many-but this guy was named "Lucky Hairy" since he was lucky and covered in cat hair....lol.....


Lol. That is amazing! I am no longer worried....Yay my two favorite types of pets can live in peace!


----------



## Newbettamommy13

My oldest kitty, Friski, is aware that there is a betta in the room but couldn't care less about it. But she's also not a hunter. It really depends on the cat because my other kitty, Tiger, loves to watch him and would jump on the chance to snatch herself a little fishy snack.


----------



## Lilyfish23

I just got my betta fish today. And has for my cat had him for 3 years. So far he(the cat) has just been starting at him(fish) not sure what to do


----------



## sheshe1121

I have a friend who got me into fish, her cat fell into one of her tanks. Thankfully it was the tanks that she used for plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thread Closed as per:

*Betta Fish Rule #12. Do not resurrect old threads.*
Do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a year or more unless you are the original poster and wish to update. If you are not the original poster you must create a new thread but you may hyperlink the archived thread to continue an old discussion. Resurrected old threads will be closed. Also, please use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your own thread unless a significant amount of time has passed without any response.


----------

